# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Stap je nog in een vliegtuig na 11 september 2001?

## Leontien

Vandaag is het 11 september en op het nieuws zie je de herdenking van 2001 in Amerika. Het herinnert je weer hoe angstig die periode was om vooral met het vliegtuig te reizen. Nu ben ik benieuwd of jullie daar nu nog last van hebben. Denk je er niet meer over na en stap je zo het vliegtuig in of denk je wel 2 keer na om naar Amerika te vliegen of neem je een vliegtuig met je ogen overal op gericht of vlieg je absoluut niet meer.

Stem en geef je mening!!

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## lspkbm1

In mijn opinie is elke vorm van uit je bed opstaan al gevaarlijk. Ieder mens neemt dus dagelijks risico's. Als burgers mogen wij van onze overheid verwachten dat zij er alles aan doen om ons zoveel mogelijk te beschermen. Het is alleen jammer dat deze overheid geen juiste maat weet te houden in wat toelaatbaar is en wat niet en bovendien weten velen van ons terstond op te merken dat iedere verandering een inbreuk is op onze privacy. Dus blijf maar in bed liggen, want een andere oplossing zie ik niet.
N. Orm

----------


## mic

> In mijn opinie is elke vorm van uit je bed opstaan al gevaarlijk. Ieder mens neemt dus dagelijks risico's. Als burgers mogen wij van onze overheid verwachten dat zij er alles aan doen om ons zoveel mogelijk te beschermen. Het is alleen jammer dat deze overheid geen juiste maat weet te houden in wat toelaatbaar is en wat niet en bovendien weten velen van ons terstond op te merken dat iedere verandering een inbreuk is op onze privacy. Dus blijf maar in bed liggen, want een andere oplossing zie ik niet.
> N. Orm


Geachte,

Ik denk er niet voorlopig niet aan om nog eens in een vliegtuig naar Amerika te stappen.

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Mic. :Wink:

----------


## Wendy

Het weerhoudt mij er niet van om een vliegtuig te nemen. In mijn hoofd weet ik dat er vele andere risico's zijn om dood te gaan. Ik neem ook aan dat de controle op het vliegveld verbeterd zijn. Toch kan ik het niet laten om te kijken welke mensen er rondlopen met welke bagage en waar ze deze laten. Dat maakt het wel minder ontspannen om te gaan vliegen en toch doe ik het.

----------


## johan26

> Het weerhoudt mij er niet van om een vliegtuig te nemen. In mijn hoofd weet ik dat er vele andere risico's zijn om dood te gaan. Ik neem ook aan dat de controle op het vliegveld verbeterd zijn. Toch kan ik het niet laten om te kijken welke mensen er rondlopen met welke bagage en waar ze deze laten. Dat maakt het wel minder ontspannen om te gaan vliegen en toch doe ik het.


same here  :Smile:

----------


## Nora

Als ik ga vliegen denk ik er niet over na wat er allemaal kan gebeuren. Want dan kan je niets meer doen. Je zou dan ook bijv. de trein niet meer kunnen pakken. Dan moet je alle openbare gelegenheden vermijden. Dat wil ik niet, want ik wil genieten van het leven. Dus ik denk er niet te lang bij na of eigenlijk helemaal niet.

----------


## Petra717

Als ik ging vliegen, dacht ik niet na wat er allemaal kan gebeuren. 11 september 2001 heeft daar geen verandering in gebracht, maar ikzelf. 

Mijn eigen ervarging van afgelopen oktober. Ik kwam terug uit Londen en kreeg verschrikkelijke pijn in mijn oren, terwijl ik er medicijen voor had. De heen weg had ik nergens last van gehad. Maar de vlucht naar huis was een ramp, 3 weken lang ben ik ziek geweest van de pijn. in de eerste 36 uur heb ik 29uur geslapen van de pijn. 
Deze ervaring heeft mij er toe besluiten dat ik niet meer het vliegtuig pak. 

Dus niet 11 septemper 2001, want dat kan je overal overkomen. Als je over straat loopt of gewoon thuis bent je kunt altijd een doelwit of slachtoffer worden van een terroristische aanslag. En de pijn van het vliegen kan ik voorkomen, door niet te vliegen. voorkomen = beter dan genezen.

petra

----------


## tarquesh

natuurlijk. zo vaak vlieg ik nu weer ook niet. Misschien al zou ik naar Tel Aviv vliegen bij wijze van spreken dan zal ik wel even aarzelen. Maar in Israel is het ook oppassen geblazen. In ieder geval vlieg je niet de lucht in als je een binnenlandse vlucht pakt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maro2

Je weet nooit wat er kan gebeuren. Alles is mogelijk. Motor stuk, etc, etc. Als je overal bij stil staat heb je geen leven meer. Gewoon doen!

----------


## Sylvia93

idd, ik ga ook gewoon het vliegtuig in zonder na te denken,
maar wij gingen vroeger al toen ik nog misschien net 1 was, sindsdien steeds gevlogen, dus ik ben het nu wel gewend, en die xen was het ook allemaal naar amerika, dus ik voel totaal geen angst,

----------

